
Principles of bot design - vinnyglennon
https://blog.intercom.io/principles-bot-design/
======
TeMPOraL
Oh my God, I rarely if ever see an article which says _exactly_ the opposite
things than what I follow. For an IRC bot I've built and still developing it
over the years, my guidelines are pretty much the _exact reverse_ of this
article. Except maybe the "3\. Respect the chat medium". But seriously, I
_want_ it to pretend to be a human as much as possible, use free-form input
and personalize responses for people involved.

Then again, that bot is designed to be fun addition to the channel and at the
same time an useful tool, and not - like in this coming startup bot frenzy -
an interactive ad.

~~~
destraynor
It's interesting, that kinda proves that you both have chosen good opinionated
principles!

------
eorge_g
This is 10% of the way there, but closer than anything else I've read. We need
to stop pretending bots are going to be able to understand intent even if they
can parse language. We should not pretend these tools are anything more than
mapping to a menu of options and learn how to empower users instead of hiding
away control.

------
pcarolan
I'm surprised he didn't mention the top 3:
[https://xkcd.com/1613/](https://xkcd.com/1613/)

------
ben_jones
I think bots will be huuuuge in the VR space because people will need
something to interact with and people won't always be available / possible.

------
LukeB_UK
Some of these rules assume that you have control over the whole experience,
which is fine if you're writing an app from the ground up with chat. But if
you're writing a bot for slack or Facebook messenger, you don't have control
of those things.

------
nutanc
A lot of these principles can be applied to IVR design as well.

------
Mithaldu
That is an amazing font.
[http://i.imgur.com/DcpZIaZ.png](http://i.imgur.com/DcpZIaZ.png)
[http://i.imgur.com/BUPG2r9.png](http://i.imgur.com/BUPG2r9.png)

~~~
jmhyer123
I think its just you, looks great to me. Maybe an ad blocker?

~~~
kranner
Looks fine to me even with an ad blocker (uBlock Origin) on Chrome for OS X.

~~~
y4mi
works fine on windows 10 as well (also chrome with ublock)

